# Right Suprascapular Radiofrequency Neuromodulation at 50 °C



## tpayne129 (Dec 1, 2016)

I am having a hard time deciding what code to use for a suprascapular RF.  Do I use 64999 or 64640 for destruction of other peripheral nerve or branch.  If I am reading my CPT book correctly, anything under 80 degrees celsius should be 64999.



Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------

